# Capping drive



## Cash Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

I need help !!!!!!! My dog goes crazy going to the field for protection. Its going to be a problem on trial day. Any suggestion?? The dog is some what under control just barking and acting crazy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cash Smith said:


> I need help !!!!!!! My dog goes crazy going to the field for protection. Its going to be a problem on trial day. Any suggestion?? The dog is some what under control just barking and acting crazy.


suggestion,

Go to member introduction page, introduce yourself. 

Also, says in your profile that you don't own a dog...

After you do that, work on some obedience with the dog you don't own.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cash Smith said:


> I need help !!!!!!! My dog goes crazy going to the field for protection. Its going to be a problem on trial day. Any suggestion?? The dog is some what under control just barking and acting crazy.



You are required to post some info in the Member's Bio section with a bit of info about you, your goals, your expierience.

Thanks
Bob Scott
WDF Moderator


----------

